# Mountain Laurel Burl



## Jason Needham (May 20, 2015)

Not for Sale. Wondering if anyone else has ever seen any?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2015)

Never seen it but nice looking stuff! May be a first on Wood Barter, very cool...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2015)

Jason, I moved your thread here so others could comment and give feedback. Could NOT [added by phinds] be done where you had it in "Upcoming Attractions"


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2015)

Any idea what species this is? I have 6 totally unrelated species that use "mountain laurel" as one of their common names and most, if not all, of them grow in the US


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 21, 2015)

I just send off a money order for 24 pounds of Mt Laurel burl. It is another root burl from a small tree/bush like chittium is. It looks a bit like chittium but different color.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of the whole plant. Not sure if that will help at all

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2015)

Looks quite promising Greg, and Jason...dang, that's some nice looking stuff. Kinda makes me think of a cross between black ash burl and yellow cedar burl.
Here's a cross section of a dry weathered piece of "Laurel Burl" as it was labeled I got a few years ago, spritzed with some acetone.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jason Needham (May 21, 2015)

This stuff came out of the mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 21, 2015)

Mine is coming out of the far eastern tip of TN. I got word today that he got money order and dropped my box off at the post office so it should be here pretty quickly.


----------



## Jason Needham (May 21, 2015)

I believe you got yours from the same place as I got mine. He sent me that same picture.


----------

